# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Onderzoek patiënten oefentherapie

## Eva1

Beste forumlezer, 

Ik doe onderzoek naar gedragsverandering bij patiënten.

Mocht je ooit oefentherapie Mensendieck of oefentherapie Cesar hebben gehad (minimaal een half jaar geleden de behandeling afgerond) dan wil ik je vragen onderstaande enquête in te vullen. 

Link enquête:
http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=382279

Het neemt een paar minuutjes van je tijd in beslag en je gegevens blijven anoniem.

Je zou me er erg mee helpen! Alvast bedankt.

----------

